# PCT Dorm Room 5.5g mini tank



## crudnugget (Feb 5, 2008)

Check out the nano fish list, it's a sticky post at the top of this forum. There are tons of fish you can keep in moderate numbers in that tank listed there, but keep in mind some of them are pretty hard to find, and they can be expensive. Some of the more popular ones are Galaxy Rasboras (aka Celestial Pearl Danios) and Ember Tetras. Personally, I think Scarlet Badis (Badis badis) look really neat, but they are hard to find and not cheap.

While neons would look nice, they are one of those default fish that everyone gets...which is why I don't have any


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

crudnugget said:


> Check out the nano fish list, it's a sticky post at the top of this forum. There are tons of fish you can keep in moderate numbers in that tank listed there, but keep in mind some of them are pretty hard to find, and they can be expensive. Some of the more popular ones are Galaxy Rasboras (aka Celestial Pearl Danios) and Ember Tetras. Personally, I think Scarlet Badis (Badis badis) look really neat, but they are hard to find and not cheap.
> 
> While neons would look nice, they are one of those default fish that everyone gets...which is why I don't have any




Yeah that's kinda what I figured about the neons being too common, I guess I'll just have to go back to the pet store and see what kind of fish they have. Thanks for the input - Any comments/suggestions about the tank?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Good start. I think it's pretty important to know what you'll be planting when creating your hardscape. As it appears you're starting slow -- a good thing -- perhaps you should first focus on what you'll plant. Basically, what type of look are you going for? Densely planted? Loosely? Carpet plants? Stem plants? That kind-of-thing.
The plants used will be dictated by the equipment you'll be using. Lights, CO2, ferts, et cetera. This in turn is dictated by how much money and time you're willing to invest.

Also, I think your rocks could benefit from a hammer. Chisel them and give them some texture. Also, take some of the chips left over and scatter then about to give the 'scape a more natural look.

I'd put the filter inflow tube in the back left corner and have your outflow on the right side of the tank. Flow is so important in a planted tank and as you have it, the left side will not get the circulation it needs. (I've found that flow is just as important as light in a planted tank; sometimes more so.)

Also, your sand is freshwater safe, right?


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Good start. I think it's pretty important to know what you'll be planting when creating your hardscape. As it appears you're starting slow -- a good thing -- perhaps you should first focus on what you'll plant. Basically, what type of look are you going for? Densely planted? Loosely? Carpet plants? Stem plants? That kind-of-thing.
> The plants used will be dictated by the equipment you'll be using. Lights, CO2, ferts, et cetera. This in turn is dictated by how much money and time you're willing to invest.
> 
> Also, I think your rocks could benefit from a hammer. Chisel them and give them some texture. Also, take some of the chips left over and scatter then about to give the 'scape a more natural look.
> ...


Well right now I have a 13W spiral CFL in a walmart desk lamp, so it would probably classify as a medium light tank? I'm not sure how it would equate with a 5.5g tank. 

I think for now I'll just stick with some basic plants and see what it gets me, I don't really care about sticking to a certain design so pretty much anything goes. I plan on keeping the tank low tech though.

I took your advice about adding some smaller rock pieces and smashed up another rock I had and added them to the tank.

For the filter I removed the end cap which seems to have made a better vertical flow instead of the faster horizontal flow the spraybar was creating, it also allows the fish to rest easier. 

And yes, the bag said the sand was good for both salt and freshwater.

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Ugly Genius is dead on about the rocks. Adding crevices and character to them will make them look a lot more interesting and less geometric.

Celestrial pearl danios can be a little delicate. Micro rasboras and endlers are other nano fish that would look good in this tank. 

I had off-white painted cinderblock walls in my dorm room too. Funny how much dorm rooms look like prison cells.


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I went back to the local store, and their selection wasn't very good as far as fish and plants went, so I ended up with 5 neon tetras and 2 glowlight tetras. I also got a chunk of java fern.

Result:
 Click Image to Enlarge

Fish - one of the neons wasn't in view
 Click Image to Enlarge


So overall I'm happy with the layout, I'll probably be looking into adding some more plants for the neons to hide in


----------



## nanojimbo (Jul 2, 2008)

everything looks awesome for a dorm room tank! i have almost the same set up for my dorm - i move in this Friday. the only difference is that ill be using a zoomed 501 filter. i will def keep this one under my tab to see how everything works out! i do like the sand a lot, but i feel as if it might be painted ( i bought the same substrate a while ago but got it in black). if i were u i would go to your local home depot, get the Hampton bay 27 watt light and do some diy co2. if u could get your hands on any hc this tank would look so stunning when contrasted by the white substrate and white brick dorm wall! good luck and keep posting updates!


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

just so you know, the walmart spiral bulbs go up to 26 watts if you wanted more lighting  their very cheap too. look for the 6500k one


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

nanojimbo said:


> everything looks awesome for a dorm room tank! i have almost the same set up for my dorm - i move in this Friday. the only difference is that ill be using a zoomed 501 filter. i will def keep this one under my tab to see how everything works out! i do like the sand a lot, but i feel as if it might be painted ( i bought the same substrate a while ago but got it in black). if i were u i would go to your local home depot, get the Hampton bay 27 watt light and do some diy co2. if u could get your hands on any hc this tank would look so stunning when contrasted by the white substrate and white brick dorm wall! good luck and keep posting updates!


Glad you like what you see! I'll be sure to check out your tank as well when you get it set up :icon_surp


Thanks for the info everyone, I'll grab a cooler temperature CFL when I go home for the long weekend.

This tank is brand new so the amount of nutrients/CO2 in the water is probably very low (I bought a freshwater master test kit today so that should help for some water condition testing)- If anyone has any links or suggestions to starting some basic ferts it would be a big help. Thanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Two day cycle huh?

Wow.


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Two day cycle huh?
> 
> Wow.



Well unfortunately I don't have any other fish tanks or anything to cycle the tank with. Leaving the brand new tank sit with nothing in it wouldn't have done anything except maybe grow algae.

In a few days I will have my freshwater testing kit and will be doing water changes as needed to keep stuff like ammonia down until the tank cycles.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking good, I know they're common but Neons are common for a reason, they do happen to be quite pretty little fish! So I think they were a good choice. My other suggestion for fish that are easy to find would have been a Betta, it's amazing how much more they move around when they have the space for it! My Betta was always swimming about, flaring at his Oto tankmates and coming to see me when I came over to the tank. But I suppose it's too late for that suggestion :tongue: 

The only other thing I would say is that I would NOT wait until you get the test kit to do water changes, you're sure to have ammonia in the tank already being only lightly planted and with a pretty heavy fish load for the size tank, I'd be doing 25% water changes daily until you get the test kit, and then adjust from there. In my experience, it's REALLY easy to throw off the balance in a 5.5g tank and make fish unhappy, doing water changes won't hurt the fish.....waiting to get the test kit and finding your ammonia is at 5 and you should have been doing the changes will. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

do you find it easy to do water changes in your dorm?


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Tank is looking good, I know they're common but Neons are common for a reason, they do happen to be quite pretty little fish! So I think they were a good choice. My other suggestion for fish that are easy to find would have been a Betta, it's amazing how much more they move around when they have the space for it! My Betta was always swimming about, flaring at his Oto tankmates and coming to see me when I came over to the tank. But I suppose it's too late for that suggestion :tongue:
> 
> The only other thing I would say is that I would NOT wait until you get the test kit to do water changes, you're sure to have ammonia in the tank already being only lightly planted and with a pretty heavy fish load for the size tank, I'd be doing 25% water changes daily until you get the test kit, and then adjust from there. In my experience, it's REALLY easy to throw off the balance in a 5.5g tank and make fish unhappy, doing water changes won't hurt the fish.....waiting to get the test kit and finding your ammonia is at 5 and you should have been doing the changes will. Better safe than sorry!


Thanks for the info! The test kit should be here by the end of the week. I took your advice and did a 25% water change.





monkeyruler90 said:


> do you find it easy to do water changes in your dorm?



It's no problem here - but then again my dorm has a kitchen with a sink as well as a bathroom (although no tub)


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

MarioMaster said:


> Thanks for the info! The test kit should be here by the end of the week. I took your advice and did a 25% water change.


You're welcome! Yeah I'd definitely do daily 15-25% water changes until you get that kit and then decide the appropriate amount of water change when you know how much ammonia you have. For now, I would assume there IS ammonia and do water changes to be safe!


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I think at this point the only things missing are more plants and some kind of ferts and/or CO2, if anyone has some recommendations let me know


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree, more plants!!! You probably don't need CO2 unless you want to go that route.


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, small update - nothing has really changed in the tank. But as for good news I have new plants coming from Mizu-Chan so I'm looking forward to that 

Side View


FTS


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking good! It'll look great once you get those plants in there!  What kind of fish are in there with the Neons again?


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Looking good! It'll look great once you get those plants in there!  What kind of fish are in there with the Neons again?


There's two glowlight tetras in with the neons


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

That's right, I didn't recognize them because their red stripe isn't very apparent, they're pretty looking little guys though!


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Karackle said:


> That's right, I didn't recognize them because their red stripe isn't very apparent, they're pretty looking little guys though!


Do you think that's a bad thing? I can't really remember how much "glow" they had at the store. I know the neons were fairly pale from being stressed the day I got them but they brightened up within a few hours.


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Update - did a test on water parameters today and was pleasantly surprised to find the ammonia levels at 0mg/L 

Tank parameters:
Ammonia: 0mg/L
GH: 6
KH: 2
Nitrite: 0.25mg/L

I just put in the filter on the left to start some bacteria as it's gonna soon go into my 2.5g shrimp tank 
 Click Image to Enlarge

Changes since last post: Got some plants from Mizu-Chan but most of them didn't make the journey from Texas - I'm hoping the wisteria and the other plant (can't think of the name right now) will bounce back. I'm currently dosing Excel and put in a root tab under the java fern.

Got a cory catfish - it's fun watching him sift through the sand for stuff to eat 

Upgraded the lighting to a 15W 6500K CFL

hmm, I think that's it

anyway here's another shot a bit closer up
 Click Image to Enlarge


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Your glowlights may be paled because they have almost no cover, and the background and substrate are white. Many fish, especially small ones, are very uncomfortable being made so conspicuous.

Your tank is also overcrowded with the addition of the cory (which does like company of it's own kind).


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah I'm hoping the wisteria will bounce back as it's supposed to be a fast grower, which should provide more cover - the glowlights are also looking better, I think they were just a little stressed from the ride to my dorm from the pet store


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

They may also be stressed from the fact that two fish are not a shoal and that the neon tetras are no adequate substitute for their own kind. A single cory is a sad cory, too.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see your response to my comment about the glolights earlier, but yes I'd assume they are pale from stress, but it could also be the white background that dulls their color some. I have to agree with what others have said in that the tank is a bit overstocked, but as for the glolights being stressed for not having a shoal, I will say that I've had a mixed school of glolights and neons for over a year now and they seem very content to school with each other, so I think they'll be ok mixing in with the neons. Perhaps it's not the ideal for them to substitute neons for their own kind, but I have 7 neons and 5 glolights and even though there's a bunch of each kind, they stay in a large group of 12 when they decide to school, so I think they do ok that way. FWIW


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

They do mix with others, but only because they have no other choice. It is not surprising that this also happens with 7 neons and 5 glowlights; after all a "real" shoal can consist of many more individuals. But of course, mixed schoals are better than nothing; I just pointed it out as a possibility for stress.


----------

